# Phrag. klotzscheanum



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2016)

Very small plant, one growth about 7" tall.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 7, 2016)

Very cool. The first photo has a 3-D effect with that big pouch coming out at you. Seems like a big flower for the plant size. How do you grow this one? I killed one last year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Very cool. The first photo has a 3-D effect with that big pouch coming out at you. Seems like a big flower for the plant size. How do you grow this one? I killed one last year.



I grow them like my other Phrags. A little shady like besseae & lots of water.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 7, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I grow them like my other Phrags. A little shady like besseae & lots of water.



Thanks Dot.


----------



## John M (Feb 7, 2016)

That's really cute! The foliage is different for this type....very upright and stiff looking. Not grass-like at all.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice. Mine is in bud.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 7, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2016)

I think this might be the first one I've ever seen. It's
interesting and quite pretty. I might need one.


----------



## Hamlet (Feb 8, 2016)

I love this! Such a big pretty flower for such a small plant. I really want one. Hopefully they become more widely available, one seller here had some a little while ago but the price was crazy (almost 100€...).


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 8, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice. Maybe you and Clark can trade pollen


Elmer Nj


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 8, 2016)

Love it!!! I'm waiting on mine to spike. 

David


----------



## trdyl (Feb 8, 2016)

Cute little one!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 8, 2016)

That is gorgeous. I haven't bloomed the one that my friend gave me yet. Seems like they don't want to clump.


----------



## paph_deb (Feb 8, 2016)

Love the flower and the foliage! Great job, Dot.


----------



## eteson (Feb 8, 2016)

so nice Bloom!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 9, 2016)

Really, really nice Dot. Did you get this one from Tom K?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Really, really nice Dot. Did you get this one from Tom K?


This one is from Glen Decker. Mine from Tom hasn't bloomed yet, and is a little different looking from this one.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Spaph (Feb 11, 2016)

Great photo and blooming, I wish I had this species!


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 12, 2016)

Doesn't this species appreciate lots of light, Dot? Have read some things to that end...mine is in plenty of light and seems to be happily growing three growths at once!

David


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 12, 2016)

It definitely requires high light to grow best. Ours grow 4" below a bank of four T5's in winter. In summer they are in the brightest part of the gh where the light levels approach 4,000 fc.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2016)

Tom, would you give it direct sun? Mine gets filtered sun - very bright but not direct. My mature Phrags get direct sun (through treated glass) when we have it in Michigan. We get lots of clouds in the winter months, which is why I added lights to my greenhouse.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 12, 2016)

Dot,

I'd definately recommend growing your klotzscheanums in direct sun with the mature Phrags. They should thrive as long as you don't allow them to dry out.


----------



## troy (Feb 13, 2016)

Klotzchianum is ugly lol... imo


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 13, 2016)

troy said:


> Klotzchianum is ugly lol... imo



Don't say that; my klotzscheanum might get upset!  I love it--one man's trash...

Glad to confirm high light....I keep mine in the sun and really soaked!

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 17, 2016)

Great to see!


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 17, 2016)

They like a lot of light, almost full Sun in habitat, but altitude make temperature get not so high, excellent ventilation is also important.
With your permission I include one of mine clones, last flowering.






upload pic


----------



## eteson (Feb 17, 2016)

So nice
Thanks for the tips
Eliseo


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice clone, Roberto. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice, show us the plant please.


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 18, 2016)

Here is the plant. I use arenitic river sand as potting media.




free image host




image free hosting


----------



## eggshells (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it just river sand or are there something else in that potting mix?


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 18, 2016)

The organic fertilizer that decompose , "Bocashii" . I use it twice a year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2016)

Very interesting, brasphrag. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

Very informative. Now can you send me that nice bunch of klotz!?


----------



## troy (Feb 19, 2016)

Is this a klotz? Grown in very bright light


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry , but it is not. Must wait untill flowering to exactly what is.


----------



## troy (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------

